# Changing vets, I'm not impressed with ours



## Kitty*Cutie (Dec 1, 2008)

I posted yesterday about one of my kittens being poorly and thankfully when we took him to the vets it turned out he just had a bug which was easily fixed with an AB injection. However, after thinking about it last night and this morning I am feeling really unhappy about the vet we took him to. She was rough with him and he became quite distressed with the whole situation, which was very upsetting for me.

She was also quite rude to me and dismissed many of the things I had to say quite abruptly. I'm not an expert in cat health but I am his owner at the end of the day, and I know him better than anyone else.

Is it easy enough to change vets? This was the first time we have been to this particular vet because we've only had the kittens a short time, but they have to be neutured shortly and I'm not happy for them to do it.

Thanks for any advice.

S xo


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep it is quite straight forward.
My vet was rude to me when my puppy got hurt, it was as if she was looking down her nose at me thinking ''i would never let that happen to my dog''

I looked into the other vets, explained my reason for wanting to change and picked the nicest one. It also happened to be closer. Lol

My new vet is very friendly and willing to give advice, even if i just phone up with a question.

you don't even need to tell your previous vet you are chnging- i didnt. the new vet will take your old vets details and pets details and request that they send the records over.

Hope you find a nice vet.. its horrible when they aren't nice to your wee ones! 

xx

PS if u are on low income the cats protection will give you a voucher to help with neutering costs x


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

hi Kitty, its very easy , all you need do is contact a new veterinary practise and tell them you would like to register you're pet with them thats all you have to do, and don't feel bad about it either, you're doing the right thing, if you dont have any confidence in the current vets then move on to a new one, why some of them have to be so abrupt i dont know, ive heared this from a few pet owners over the years, but at least you are thinking of the kitten/cat first which is the most important thing, and im glad to hear he is now ok, best wishes ............Chris.


----------



## Kitty*Cutie (Dec 1, 2008)

poisongirl said:


> Yep it is quite straight forward.
> My vet was rude to me when my puppy got hurt, it was as if she was looking down her nose at me thinking ''i would never let that happen to my dog''
> 
> I looked into the other vets, explained my reason for wanting to change and picked the nicest one. It also happened to be closer. Lol
> ...


Thank you for your help. I think my OH thinks I'm overreacting slightly but he wasn't there and she really was quite rough with him.

I'm going to look into other vets at the weekend. Only the best for my boys!!

We got our them from a rescue centre and when we made a donation they gave us vouchers to get them neutured for free, but thank you for the tip anyway.

Thanks to you both xo


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep - dead simple - just ring the vet practice that you decide to go to - call them to register - they will send for all your pets details from you old vet.
Don't blame you at all if you are uncomofortable with your present vet - wish I have done the same years ago.
regards
DT


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

Does the voucher specify you have to get them done at that vets, as my voucher would only let me get my kitty spayed at the vets it said on the voucher and they would not transfer it for me.
If it doesnt then it is very easy to change vets like everyone else has said, 
i know in my area once you register they give you the option to go in for a free check up also when you register


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Tell your OH to bugger off! 
They are your kittens too and if you didn't feel comfortable with the way your kittens were handled then you ar quite right to want to change vets!
i'm sure your oh would want to change doctors if it happened to him! lol


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Definetly change vets.

My old vet used to take the pi55 out of Audrey because of her 'squashed face', and scoff about how much hard work and responsibility it must be to look after "such a difficult cat"!! :crying: 

Needless to say i told her where to shove her invoice and advice, wrote a complaint letter, and transferred to my local vets. Caroline my new vet is not only a vet but has become a friend and i trust her completely with my fur babies


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Aud's_Mum said:


> Definetly change vets.
> 
> My old vet used to take the pi55 out of Audrey because of her 'squashed face', and scoff about how much hard work and responsibility it must be to look after "such a difficult cat"!! :crying:
> 
> Needless to say i told her where to shove her invoice and advice, wrote a complaint letter, and transferred to my local vets. Caroline my new vet is not only a vet but has become a friend and i trust her completely with my fur babies


That is so rude, i would have done the same. xx


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

You are the client! You pay the bills, so you make the choice. 

Never mind any chits, special offers or vouchers. Any rudeness or incompetence and you should feel free to find one that you feel comfortable dealing with. Good luck at the new practise.


----------



## Kitty*Cutie (Dec 1, 2008)

Spudmols said:


> Does the voucher specify you have to get them done at that vets, as my voucher would only let me get my kitty spayed at the vets it said on the voucher and they would not transfer it for me.
> If it doesnt then it is very easy to change vets like everyone else has said,
> i know in my area once you register they give you the option to go in for a free check up also when you register


No no we can use it at most vets.

Thank you all for your reassurance, I really think I'm making the right decision now.

S xo


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

and i would tell any new vet the reason why you have come to them , so then they will know.." don't mess with this lady" lol


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

go for it . i've just changed after 30 years. if you're not happy go for it. its dead easy


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes, change your vet and don't feel guilty about it. Like other people have said, it is just a case of ringing them and swapping vets.
Considering they are the experts and will be prescribing drugs to your cats and operating you should have complete faith in them.
My vet is really sweet - he coos over Waffles and tinks the bell on her collar (god only knows why). Good luck and I hope you find someone that you can feel comfortable with


----------



## Avi (Oct 6, 2018)

Kitty*Cutie said:


> I posted yesterday about one of my kittens being poorly and thankfully when we took him to the vets it turned out he just had a bug which was easily fixed with an AB injection. However, after thinking about it last night and this morning I am feeling really unhappy about the vet we took him to. She was rough with him and he became quite distressed with the whole situation, which was very upsetting for me.
> 
> She was also quite rude to me and dismissed many of the things I had to say quite abruptly. I'm not an expert in cat health but I am his owner at the end of the day, and I know him better than anyone else.
> 
> ...


This is unacceptable behaviour. I've been patronised at my vet surgery on numerous occasions, and unfortunately I still stayed with them for a long time. They failed my pets when they got older and sick. It is difficult to change a surgery, I only have two other vets near by, but I am definitely going to make a change now and hope it will be for the better. I feel really guilty that I did not stand up to the vets, when they acted agains the best interest of my pets the 1st time round. All my pets are rescue and suffered enough already. I struggle to understand the lack of compassion and just a business like approach.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Avi said:


> This is unacceptable behaviour. I've been patronised at my vet surgery on numerous occasions, and unfortunately I still stayed with them for a long time. They failed my pets when they got older and sick. It is difficult to change a surgery, I only have two other vets near by, but I am definitely going to make a change now and hope it will be for the better. I feel really guilty that I did not stand up to the vets, when they acted agains the best interest of my pets the 1st time round. All my pets are rescue and suffered enough already. I struggle to understand the lack of compassion and just a business like approach.


This thread is 9 years old and no longer active.
Maybe you would like to start your own thread , but I would like to point out that the purpose of this forum is not to be a platform for criticism of veterinary practice , any problems should be discussed between you and your vet.


----------

